# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kete nuk e keni par ende...!

## Konstantin

Nga te gjitha fotot shokuese qe vijn nga vendet e permbytura, vetem njera e meriton te quhet me interesantja dhe me e mrekullueshmja.
Tekniku i kompjuterave Armin Gverlach i vizitoi miqte e tij ne Queensland-in e permbytur, prej ku e beri kete foto te mrekullueshme ne te cilen nje bretkoc e gjelber qendronte ne kurrizin e nje gjarpri i cili ishte ne kerkim te nje vendi te thate!

'Mbeta i shokuar kur e pash kete skene, nuk mund te besoja ne ate qe po shihja. Miku im i cili kishte perjetuar disa permbytje te medha tregonte se kafshet ne raste permbytjesh, zjarresh apo fatkeqsive tjera natyrore, ndihmoen ndermjet veti. Kjo eshte me te vertet e mrekullueshme' -  tha Armin.

Shoku i tij tha se si ne gjendje permbytjesh dhelprat dhe lepujt mblidhen se bashku ne tentativ per te shpetuar. Eshte vertetuar gjithashtu se ne raste rreziku kafshet nuk udhehiqen nga instikti i gjuetis por i asaj per mbijetese. Sikur njerezit te ndihmoeshin ne kete menyre padyshim qe bota do te ishte nje vend i mrekullueshem per te jetuar!

----------


## thirsty

EDHE KJO ESHTE SHOKUESE ASHTU SI I THONE, SHOCKING

----------

